# foodstuff (salgados, miniaturas,..)



## reka39

Hello! In my textbook they talk about "salgados" and "miniaturas" as foodstuff.
I checked in priberam.pt and it seems to me that both "salgados" and "miniaturas" are not considered as nouns. But our teacher (from Pt) translated "salgados" with  "foodstuffs that contain salt" and "miniaturas" with "pastries". Do you agree? Am I still right if I label this http://www.google.it/imgres?q=salat...t=15&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:15&tx=118&ty=60 as "salgados" and this http://www.google.it/imgres?q=pasti...art=0&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0&tx=128&ty=42 as "miniaturas" or do you use these words to define something more specific? Thanks!!


----------



## marta12

As miniaturas tanto odem ser salgadas (rissois, croquetes, etc) como bolos (pasteis de nata, bolas de Berlim,etc)


----------



## mglenadel

Let's break it down, shall we: Salgados are basically individual-portion savory pastries (either deep-fried — meat or cheese-stuffed dumplings, cod and other fishcakes — or baked). Miniaturas are small-sized, less than-a-serving pastries (as said above, either savory or sweet).

In Portugal Salgados are usually served and eaten at room temperature. In Brazil they are served and eaten warm.


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> As miniaturas tanto odem ser salgadas (rissois, croquetes, etc) como bolos (pasteis de nata, bolas de Berlim,etc)



Correcto. O que caracteriza a '_miniatura_' é ser uma versão reduzida do original, por isso tanto pode ser '_miniatura'_ de '_salgado_' como de '_bolo' _ou de_ 'pastel'._


----------



## reka39

Is bolinho another way to say bolo regardless any consideration on the dimension of the food served?


----------



## uchi.m

reka39 said:


> Is bolinho another way to say bolo regardless any consideration on the dimension of the food served?


Que eu saiba, bolinhos são salgados (bolinho de queijo, bolinho de bacalhau, bolinho de arroz), enquanto que bolos miniaturas são doces (cupcakes etc.)


----------



## Carfer

uchi.m said:


> Que eu saiba, bolinhos são salgados (bolinho de queijo, bolinho de bacalhau, bolinho de arroz), enquanto que bolos miniaturas são doces (cupcakes etc.)



Mas não em Portugal, onde _'bolinho_' é apenas um diminutivo, podendo abranger salgados e doces. À partida, usado isoladamente, sem qualificativo, é até mais provável que se trate de doce do que de salgado. Nós, por exemplo, dizemos habitualmente _'pastéis de bacalhau'_, não _'bolinhos de bacalhau'_


----------



## marta12

No Norte de Portugal chamam aos _pasteis de bacalhau_, _bolos de bacalhau,_ mas não bolinhos como disse o Carfer.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

reka39 said:


> I checked in priberam.pt and it seems to me that both "salgados" and "miniaturas" are not considered as nouns.


Well, it happens that the word _salgado _can be both a noun and an adjective; it depends on the sentence.

Esse macarrão está muito salgado. (adjective)
Esse salgado está muito gostoso. (noun)

As for _miniaturas_, I think it can only be a noun.


----------



## Portvcale

Eu por acaso sou do Norte e digo "bolinho de bacalhau", como a maioria das pessoas que conheço. Também digo "pastel de bacalhau", nunca "bolo de bacalhau".


----------



## Vanda

Portvcale said:


> Eu por acaso sou Norte e digo "bolinho de bacalhau", como a maioria das pessoas que conheço. Também digo "pastel de bacalhau", nunca "bolo de bacalhau".



Então foi o pessoal do norte de Portugal quem nos trouxe o nosso famoso bolinho de bacalhau.

For more definitions of salgado as a noun, refer to this dictionary.(Braz/Port)


----------



## Portvcale

Sim, Vanda, pode muito bem ter sido.


----------



## reka39

Hi again! In which context do you usually use the word "salgadinhos"? Thanks.


----------



## Vanda

In any. In parties, in the diner, café...


----------



## Darth Nihilus

But your original question was about _salgados_, right?

Beware, in Brazil _salgadinhos_ may also mean these.


----------



## reka39

Hi! Ok I deduce that "salgadinhos" are (in Brazil and Portugal) the salty little snacks they give you at a bar when you take an aperitivo, for example. "Salgados" are more complex foodstuff (because they are cooked and served warm).


----------



## Carfer

[QUOTE="reka39, post: 15405927, member: 314076" "Salgados" are more complex foodstuff (because they are cooked and served warm).[/QUOTE]

No que se refere a Portugal, muitas vezes os salgados são servidos frios. Aliás, muitos deles podem ser comidos quentes ou frios.


----------

